# UFC 84



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Who is going to watch UFC 84?

My picks:

Sherk vs. Penn - Penn. (Although this fight is really even, could go either way. The longer it goes, the better it is for Sherk via decision however.)

Wandy vs. Jardine - Wandy

Tito vs. Machida - Machida (although I'm rooting for Tito)

Thiago Silva vs. Mendes - Silva

Sokoudjou vs. Nakamura - Sokoudjou

Clementi vs. Etim - Clementi

Carwin vs. Wellisch - Carwin

The UFC HW division is looking really thin. Hopefully some of these young guns like Lesnar, Carwin, and Velasquez.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

pretty good pix I just read this but saw the fights... wow is wanderli looking good.... did you see there is gonna be a ufc at the metrodome with brock lesnar fighting.... I think Im gonna go... should be a sellout for sure....


----------

